# FR: if anything would have happened to you [sic]



## Marie65

Bonjour,

J'ai un ptit doute.
Est ce que la traduction de cette phrase (anglais-->francais) ci-dessous est correcte... surtout au niveau des temps employés ?

I could never forgive myself if anything would have happened to you.

Mon essai est le suivant :
Je ne pourrais jamais me pardonner si quoi que se soit t'était arrivé.

 Thanks


----------



## Sel&poivre

Marie65 said:


> Je ne pourrais jamais me pardonner si quoi que *se* *ce*  soit t'était arrivé.
> 
> Thanks



Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner s'il t'était arrivé quelque chose.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I won't judge your French (it sounds OK to me), but the English is odd! It sounds like a translation (from German?).

_I could never forgive myself if anything *had* happened to you. _


----------



## Marie65

Bonjour,

odd ? vous voulez dire incorrect ou juste bizarre.

La personne qui a écrit cette phrase est de Singapour et sa maternelle est l'anglais ...alors moi, je vois deux possibilités :
soit elle joue avec les mots et les doubles sens ...cad qu'elle est ambigue intentionnellement.
soit son anglais n'est pas correct , tout simplement.

Qu'en dites vous ? 


Sel&poivre said:


> Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner s'il t'était arrivé quelque chose.


 Bonjour Sel et poivre,

Du coup, le sens est un peu différent si l'on dit :

"*Je ne pourrais jamais me le pardonner*" ,  la personne pense qu'il est possible que chose soit arrivé mais elle ne le sait pas, elle est dans le doute , elle s'inquiète...

par contre, si on dit :

*Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner s'il t'était arrivé quelques choses*. 
Il n'est rien arrivé et tant mieux car s'il t'était arrivé quelques choses ...etc.  Ici on sent plutôt un soulagement et la fin d'une inquiètude.

C'est bien ça.

Merci


----------



## Ellea1

Hello

What about?

Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner s'il te serait arrivé quelque chose.


----------



## misterk

I agree with Keith: the formulation of the sentence in English is not correct. I think there are two possibilities. 
(1) the speaker is describing something in the past, in which case the English sentence should be: _I would never have forgiven myself if anything had happened to you._ 
(2) the speaker is describing the situation now: _I could never forgive myself if anything happened to you (i.e., if anything were to happen to you)._

Does this help you with the French?


----------



## Meille

Keith and Misterk are right: there's something wrong with the original sentence. I suspect it's just a mistake and not intentionally ambiguous.


----------



## Marie65

ho lalalalaaa, i am confused  

Je ne sais plus dans quel sens prendre cette phrase.   sigh


----------



## Meille

D'après moi, la personne voulait dire ce qui a été suggéré par Ellea: 

Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner s'il te serait arrivé quelque chose.

Le contexte doit tout rendre clair, non?


----------



## Keith Bradford

My conclusion: the speaker is describing something in the past, in which case the British English sentence would be: _I could never forgive myself if anything had happened to you._ Singapore usage may well be different, or there may be a mistake.

In any event, I'm gladly prepared to accept:
_*Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner s'il te serait arrivé quelque chose.*_


----------



## Marie65

ok si 

le début de la phrase est bien :

*Je n'aurai jamais pu me le pardonner *

la suite sera :

*s'il t'était arrivé quelques choses.*

car les "SI n'aiment pas les RAI", c'est une expression qui permait de se souvenir qu'après un "si", le verbe ne se conjugue pas au conditionnel mais à l'imparfait (ou plus-que-parfait).   

Finalement, cette phrase me va très bien.   

Merci à tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie65 said:


> car les "SI n'aiment pas les RAI", c'est une expression qui permait de se souvenir qu'après un "si", le verbe ne se conjugue pas au conditionnel mais à l'imparfait (ou plus-que-parfait).


Exactly like the incorrect English sentence! 

_if anything *would* have happened to you  = s'il te *serait* arrivé quelque chose _


----------



## Meille

Maître Capello said:


> Exactly like the incorrect English sentence!
> 
> _if anything *would* have happened to you  = s'il te *serait* arrivé quelque chose _


----------



## CapnPrep

On a beaucoup parlé de ce remplacement de _if … had _[participe] par _if … would have _[participe] dans les conditions irréelles. Voir par ex. ce fil récent :
*EN: If you would have had more time [sic]*

La phrase est peut-être incorrecte ou peu soignée, mais elle n'est pas ambiguë. Le sens est parfaitement clair, et si on veut traduire fidèlement, il ne faut pas modifier le temps de la principale._I could never forgive myself_ = « Je ne pourrais jamais me le pardonner »
_I could never have forgiven myself_ = « Je n'aurais jamais pu me le pardonner »​


----------



## Ellea1

Maître Capello said:


> Exactly like the incorrect English sentence!
> 
> _if anything *would* have happened to you  = s'il te *serait* arrivé quelque chose _


 
I need to review some stuff 

S'il t'était arrivé quelque chose, je ne me le serais jamais pardonné.

I think I will remember this rule from now on.


----------



## Handbag

Mr. Ferrar's French Grammar says (section 22):'Neither the future nor the conditional is ever present in the *si* clause itself'.

Keith, is there any doubt about this?


----------



## Maître Capello

Handbag said:


> Mr. Ferrar's French Grammar says (section  22):'Neither the future nor the conditional is ever present in the *si* clause itself'.


This is incorrect. It is definitely possible to have either the future or conditional in *some* cases, e.g.:

_Je ne sais pas si elle *viendra*._
_S'il ne *réussira* pas à le faire, c'est parce que c'est un idiot.
Si tu *seras* assez grand, tu pourras toucher le plafond.

Il m'a défié de plonger des dix mètres. Comme si je n'*aurais* pas le courage de le faire!
Si je ne *voudrais* pas lui mentir, je ne peux me résoudre à lui dire la vérité._

That said, it is correct that *usually* you don't use those tenses after _si_…


----------



## Marie65

Maître Capello said:


> This is incorrect. It is definitely possible to have either the future or conditional in *some* cases, e.g.:
> 
> _Je ne sais pas si elle *viendra*._
> _S'il ne *réussira* pas à le faire, c'est parce que c'est un idiot._
> _Si tu *seras* assez grand, tu pourras toucher le plafond._
> 
> _Il m'a défié de plonger des dix mètres. Comme si je n'*aurais* pas le courage de le faire!_
> _Si je ne *voudrais* pas lui mentir, je ne peux me résoudre à lui dire la vérité._
> 
> That said, it is correct that *usually* you don't use those tenses after _si_…


 

Please *don't* use future or conditional after SI (in french), _"ça fait trop mal aux oreilles"_


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie65 said:


> Please *don't* use future or conditional after SI (in french), _"ça fait trop mal aux oreilles"_


Dans plusieurs des exemples ci-dessus, ce sont pourtant les seuls temps possibles… 

(Note à benêt: D'autres temps sont parfois possibles, mais cela change alors le sens des phrases!)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Handbag said:


> Mr. Ferrar's French Grammar says (section 22):'Neither the future nor the conditional is ever present in the *si* clause itself'.
> 
> Keith, is there any doubt about this?


 
French? Don't ask me, I'm a foreigner.

But in English you can (*just about*) say: 
"If I should ever forget you, the sea would freeze over..." 
"If I will agree to give you five pounds, will you give me...?"

However, in the latter case I would far prefer the present.

(Of course there are those cases where 'if' means 'whether', and usage is different.)


----------

